# Pork belly substitute



## minibatataman (Jun 14, 2018)

My girlfriend does not like pork, so I'm looking for a non-pork pork belly substitute for char siu, so something to BBQ. Fresh turkey isn't available here easily and I don't want to use chicken since I'm already using that for something else, so I'm guessing I want the best red meat substitute? What cut of what animal would be best suited in this case?


----------



## KCMande (Jun 14, 2018)

Short rib? Sliced thin, grilled real fast.
Mushrooms? I always loved shitake off the grill too


----------



## tgfencer (Jun 14, 2018)

I'd lean towards short rib as well. I imagine flank or skirt steak would also work well, cut into strips and grilled hot and fast.


----------



## McMan (Jun 14, 2018)

The other option is to get a new girlfriend.


----------



## minibatataman (Jun 14, 2018)

McMan said:


> The other option is to get a new girlfriend.



She's significantly more attractive than me and doesn't mind my obsession with knives. It's a fair trade off


----------



## McMan (Jun 14, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> She's significantly more attractive than me and doesn't mind my obsession with knives. It's a fair trade off



Yup!


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jun 15, 2018)

:doublethumbsup:


minibatataman said:


> She's significantly more attractive than me and doesn't mind my obsession with knives. It's a fair trade off


----------



## RonB (Jun 15, 2018)

I think chuck short ribs normally have a bit more marbling than short ribs, but it just might be dependent on the specific cow... Another choice would be a brisket point. They are normally very fatty. And beef navel is the same cut as pork belly and very fatty. However, it may be hard to find. A kosher butcher should be able to get the brisket and the navel.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jun 15, 2018)

McMan said:


> The other option is to get a new girlfriend.



Location, Location, Location


----------



## panda (Jun 15, 2018)

bataman beat me to it


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 16, 2018)

I mean yeah maybe Korean style short ribs?


----------



## youkinorn (Jun 16, 2018)

Brisket would be the obvious choice in my mind. Maybe trimmed to be less thick and then treated exactly like you would the pork belly.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jun 16, 2018)

Duck.


----------



## DitmasPork (Jun 20, 2018)

Geez, pork and turkey free char siu options? It's just a marinade. 

Here's a very basic lamb version:
Char siu lamb
https://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/chinese-char-siu-grilled-lamb-chops



minibatataman said:


> My girlfriend does not like pork, so I'm looking for a non-pork pork belly substitute for char siu, so something to BBQ. Fresh turkey isn't available here easily and I don't want to use chicken since I'm already using that for something else, so I'm guessing I want the best red meat substitute? What cut of what animal would be best suited in this case?


----------



## daveb (Jun 21, 2018)

minibatataman said:


> She's significantly more attractive than me and doesn't mind my obsession with knives. It's a fair trade off



Does she have a sister???


----------



## minibatataman (Jun 26, 2018)

daveb said:


> Does she have a sister???


Hahaha none that are 18 
And it took me a looong time to get her to my hobbies.
Best way is find her an equally expensive one so that she can't complain


----------

